# Rolling Relics Alameda, Ca. ride! August 25th



## slick (Aug 11, 2013)

Alameda,Ca. will be our ride for the month of August and our very own caber islandschwinn throws this one. This one is a lot of fun! We ride along the waters edge through some really nice bike paths. I encourage anyone in the area to come along on this one. If you are, please respond here so we can keep a head count. I have 15 so far confirmed. 

Here are all the details: meet up at Petco store in the South Shore Center shopping center. We meet up at 10am for a meet and great and pedal out at 11am SHARP so please be on time. 
Our rides average 15 miles round trip with a few stops in between as well as a lunch stop. Thanks gang!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 12, 2013)

i'll be there,but it's my ride.
anyone interested in meeting up next saturday to run the route? i'm planning a few small changes to keep off the street a bit more than last year.and a stop at the local community bike shop on the old base near the hornet museum.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 12, 2013)

How about stopping at Greg Barron's Rideable Bicycle Replicas?


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 12, 2013)

i won't make it as part of the ride.too much street riding and alameda is scary riding on the street.the ride will stay more along the water.i've been to his shop,but he was out of town at burning man.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 12, 2013)

I will give Greg a call and see if he can make the ride.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 13, 2013)

I spoke with Greg yesterday and he tells me that he will be attending Burning Man again this year at the same time as our Alameda ride. I asked him to send me some images of the event and I will post them on the forum.
Is there a map of the ride and the places to stop and visit, yet?
I spoke with a friend,Steve Case, and got him interested in the ride. He owns an early Victorian hotel, in Alameda, called The Neptune Palace.
He will be making the ride with his vintage Raleigh bicycle that he restored.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 13, 2013)

i'll be out saturday to map out a bit of the ride.starts at petco at southshore and to the beach and left to the bayfarm bike bridge.we will wind along the lagoon and around to harbor bay landing to have lunch at la penca azul or any of the other restaurants there.back along the lagoon to the bayside trail and back to southshore along the beach.second stop is at crab cove.then along central to the uss hornet for another break.then to changing gears bike shop.return down central to 9th street and right on 9th to san antonio ave.then left.down san antonio to sherman.then right.sherman winds down to grand street,then right.all the way to the beach,then left and back to petco.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 24, 2013)

I guess the ride route was changed?


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 24, 2013)

a very minor route change was decided on just because the bike path on island drive is so nasty,it'll loosen your fillings.not to mention rattle your bike apart.we'll go back along the lagoon to the bayside trail.real simple.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 26, 2013)

I sure wished that there could have been a map with the route.
Anyone have head count and photos?
How did the ride go?


----------



## slick (Aug 26, 2013)

We never really map out the ride with a time frame of where we will be at what time of the day because of break downs,late people,food service being slow or what have you. All of which are out of our control. 

The ride went well as always. We had a good 40 bikes there. I even rode my Iver Johnson truss frame bike for you Giovanni thinking you would have showed up and wanted to see it. 

Next time.........


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 26, 2013)

Sorry I couldn't make the ride. It would have been great to see your Iver.
Sounds like a good turnout.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 27, 2013)

the turnout was about half of last year,but easier to manage that way.everyone had a good time.
the wind along the beach was kinda blustery,but the ride back was easy.there are pics on the rolling relics page if you want to check them out.

hopefully by next year i'll learn how to use the map my ride app and get a nice route map up.

*****UPDATE***** i added a link to the pics in the last post.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm wondering if the Apple app Runtastic Bike can make a bike route map?


----------



## schwinnja (Aug 27, 2013)

island schwinn said:


> there are pics on the rolling relics page if you want to check them out.




Hey Brian, 

Do you have a link to this page?
Or is it unavailable to us non Facebook users?

See you @ Tour de FaT!


John


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 27, 2013)

I guess you had to be there.
I don't see very many photos on FaceBook.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 27, 2013)

sorry guys,i'm not a computer guy at all.here's a link to some pics a friend took.hope it works.

https://www.facebook.com/danny.sant...07762393500.1073741830.100001128430004&type=1


----------

